# Nikon D500 wildlife users



## CarlosFrazao (Dec 6, 2016)

hey guys so i recently purchased a d500, i just have a few questions for the guys using it out in the field 

compared to my d7200 the settings aren't working out the same where on that camera id use my normal settings but on the d500 the images will come out darker or less well exposed.. 

im just looking for some advice for the best metering system for birds and animals and then where is the sweet spot on this camera I've read that it wants high shutter speeds instead of lower ones..

something i also noticed is that the auto iso really pushes up high compared to the d7200 where in the same scene and settings my d7200 would run at lets say 400 iso the d500 is pushing to 1250... 

lens used is a sigma 150-600 C

thanks guys


----------



## bulldurham (Dec 6, 2016)

Here's my suggestion: Take out the camera and lens and start shooting on a reasonably bright sunny day. Shoot every shutter and aperture combination you can squeeze in using manual ISO starting at ISO 100. Next day, take it out and see what you get using the best combination from the day before, but do it before it gets overly bright. Do the same thing an hour before sunset. It may take several days before you find the optimum settings for three different lighting situations. If you are mainly shooting wildlife, don't forget to toss in your exposure compensations for all those fabulous back lit birdies.

You've gone from driving a nice, semi speedy Volkswagon to driving a very sophisticate Porche Carrera and its not going to drive the same even at the most basic levels of parallel parking. You've gone from a 1/2 frame to a full frame that compresses its data in such a way as to get more tele bang for the buck but it comes with a relatively hefty learning curve. To know thy camera is to know thy self.

The D500 has a range setting for auto ISO so you can set a high and low min/max. I used to shoot that way but soon discovered that Nikon is a bit lazy and will invariably choose the highest ISO so it doesn't have to work so hard finding a good shutter speed.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 6, 2016)

Move to the appropriate forum.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 6, 2016)

bulldurham said:


> ... You've gone from a 1/2 frame to a full frame ...


The D500 is a DX crop sensor camera.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 6, 2016)

CarlosFrazao said:


> hey guys so i recently purchased a d500, i just have a few questions for the guys using it out in the field
> 
> compared to my d7200 the settings aren't working out the same where on that camera id use my normal settings but on the d500 the images will come out darker or less well exposed..
> 
> ...


@coastalconn   is probably the most experienced with that camera in your situation.

I've been testing the D500 at all ISO levels myself and haven't been satisfied with the results .. which are compared to a D750 and D600 (Full frame cameras).  I'm going to test a D5500 & D7200 DX against it soon.  fyi, all indoor lighting tests.


----------



## bulldurham (Dec 6, 2016)

Now I am trying to figure out which camera I have this one mixed up with. Not mixed up, just fed incorrect information by my friend who is shooting it. Sorry for the comparison, then. My bad.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 6, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> CarlosFrazao said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys so i recently purchased a d500, i just have a few questions for the guys using it out in the field
> ...



I have found the D7200 to be a little better in low light than the D3300. Now that I am occasionally using the D7200, I find it was a waste of money really. The only benefit I see with it, is the focus motor is in the body, it meters older glass, the viewfinder, and the button/dial layout. My miss rate has increased substantially due to the so called advanced focus system. Granted, I am more than likely doing something wrong but I am totally frustrated with this POS. 

@CarlosFrazao ,  I would rent a D500 if you can and shoot with it for the weekend before spending all that money. I am totally bummed by the money I spent on a D7200 upgrade from a D3300. It's like learning a whole new camera and I guess I kind of expected it to be way similar plus better and it hasn't been up to this point.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 6, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > CarlosFrazao said:
> ...



My suggestion in regards to the D7200.  Set it in manual mode, ISO Auto with a max of 6400.  Then set the AF system into AFS-C mode, continuous high on the dial.  Then reduce the number of autofocus points down to 1 and leave that in the center to start with.

If your shooting into an uncluttered background and at a fast moving target, increase the number of AF points to 9 for those situations.  Otherwise just leave it at one.  Whenever possible don't worry about composing so much on camera, but rather shoot wide so you can recompose in post.  

With this setup you can control your aperture with the front dial, shutter speed with the rear dial, and your ISO will adjust as needed.  It allows you to very quickly respond to various shooting situations without having to ever go into the menus, and by forcing the AF selection by using fewer AF points your keeper rate will go way, way up.

This is the methodology I used on the 7100 and for the most part on my 600, and it works extremely well for me.  Might want to give it a try.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 6, 2016)

bulldurham said:


> Now I am trying to figure out which camera I have this one mixed up with. Not mixed up, just fed incorrect information by my friend who is shooting it. Sorry for the comparison, then. My bad.


Maybe he's shooting with a D5 (not D500) which is a Full Frame.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 6, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


I found the above the best option.

On my old d7000 I also used single point with a 39 pt AF system.  With D9 it was okay but Single point was far better for the keeper rate.  Same on the D600 and it's same 39pt system.

On the D750 the 51pt AF system is a bit more "jumpy'.  At D9 my keeper rate dropped.  On single point I found it liked contrast better in the middle than outside the cross points (the d7000/d600 was better at lower contrast focus).  But on Single it works better.  But I found the "single" to be more pinpoint than on the 39 pt system.

Going from a d3300 11-pt AF system to a 51-pt system I can clearly sense the massive change in AF systems.  I had it going from a 39 to a 51 pt system !!

The system is much more focused on that one single AF point, and all those points it seems, which requires a bit more hand-holding accuracy.

I contemplated many times selling the newer d750 and keeping the d600 but kept working with it.


----------



## bulldurham (Dec 6, 2016)

It was the D5. Duh-uh. I use group area focus on my D810 and rarely miss a shot. I find I get a far quicker focus lock than using any other technique but this is one of those areas that whatever works best for you is the one you should use.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 6, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


I'll PM you, I feel like I'm hijacking thread.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 6, 2016)

bulldurham said:


> It was the D5. Duh-uh. I use group area focus on my D810 and rarely miss a shot. I find I get a far quicker focus lock than using any other technique but this is one of those areas that whatever works best for you is the one you should use.


Yes, Group Area Focus is great for BIF
Nikon Group-Area AF Mode

Unfortunately I do a lot of team sports, which even that above article says it's not good for.
Of the few times I do BIF or close Aircraft for testing I find the Group Area Focus beneficial.

*edit: forgot to mention, this feature is only available on the d810, d750, d5, d4s,  d500?   as far as I know.*


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 6, 2016)

Capturing distinctive bird images

This is the info that coastalconn kindly shared with the forum


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 8, 2016)

CarlosFrazao said:


> hey guys so i recently purchased a d500, i just have a few questions for the guys using it out in the field
> 
> compared to my d7200 the settings aren't working out the same where on that camera id use my normal settings but on the d500 the images will come out darker or less well exposed..
> 
> ...


What metering mode are you using? Exposure should be the same as any other Nikon. I use manual with auto ISO, spot metering and exposure comp as needed.  Do a side by side test with the D7200 and post the two images with Exif attaxhed so we can take a look.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 8, 2016)

I've noticed since I got my d500 that it's under by 2/3 of a stop sometimes on cloudy gray days


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 22, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> I've noticed since I got my d500 that it's under by 2/3 of a stop sometimes on cloudy gray days


Are you able to reproduce that issue.
I did some test shooting last night and it's been overcast.  The images are pretty good for overcast.

Maybe the metering mode?  I used spot here.



20161221_D500test_Aircraft(overcast)-4 by Steve Sklar, on Flickr


----------

